# het %



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

if I pair my male stinger bee (enchi spider) with my visual piebald female will all the offspring be 100% het pied or 25% ? genetic wizard gives me the following. :blush:
25%1/4Het. Piebald25%1/4Enchi Het. Piebald25%1/4Spider Het. Piebald25%1/4Stinger Bee Het. Piebald


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

They will all be 100% het for pied, the percentages the wizard gives you are the odds of producing each morph as offspring.

sent from space using plastic cups and string


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks davree for the quick response, its nice to know as ive never bred recessives. :2thumb:


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

No probs, good luck with your breeding plans:thumbup:

sent from space using plastic cups and string


----------

